# ***OFFICIAL*** Matt Brown vs. Erick Silva Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*















​


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Erick Silva is a legit beast, but how can you bet against the Immortal One?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

You guys will never guess where my vote went


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm pretty torn here. Not too long ago I would have bet the house on Silva. Now I'm just not sure.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

This will surely be an awesome fight

I'm also torn. May the best man win!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Eric.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Im predicting:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Matt Brown by destruction.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt Brown gon' whoop dat non-soap using ass.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Erick Silva's gonna rip Matt Browns face off with his bare hands.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Erick Silva's gonna rip Matt Browns face off with his bare hands.


Brown 1st Rd TKO or a late Sub by Silva.

Probably the latter.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

gazh said:


> Brown 1st Rd TKO or a late Sub by Silva.
> 
> Probably the latter.


I see it differently.. I think Eric Silva is gonna knock Brown out cold.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Aggressive psycho with heavy hands vs Aggressive psycho with heavy hands

One lacks an iron jaw and great stamina though...


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Aggressive psycho with heavy hands vs Aggressive psycho with heavy hands
> 
> One lacks an iron jaw and great stamina though...


Forgot to mention that one lacks any sort of ground game defense.

I see it very close to 50/50, This is one of the longer layoffs for Brown and while it's been a tidy 6 win run, he hasn't faced someone like Silva who is also very fast out the gate.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brown should be outclassed here all the way around so... Brown via 1st round ko. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

e-thug said:


> Forgot to mention that one lacks any sort of ground game defense.
> 
> I see it very close to 50/50, This is one of the longer layoffs for Brown and while it's been a tidy 6 win run, he hasn't faced someone like Silva who is also very fast out the gate.


I really don't expect this one to go to the ground though, while Silva had a lot of sub wins outside of the UFC... it would be uncharacteristic of him to go there. 

As far as fighting people who are fast out of the gate, i would say Swick and Mein have shown that before, in fact Jordan Mein was roughing him up pretty badly early on.


----------



## rogan (Apr 13, 2009)

Brown via been immortal.


----------



## gooranufc (May 4, 2014)

hi guys . i am a new user
(i am persian . sorry for bad english )
i love fight style erick silva 
*e.silva* *easy to win this fight.
*
is good main card fight list + prelims fs2 good fight herman vs natal


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

gooranufc said:


> hi guys . i am a new user
> (i am persian . sorry for bad english )
> i love fight style erick silva
> *e.silva* *easy to win this fight.
> ...


Welcome to the forums. 

Matt Brown wont let himself be a easy fight for anyone, this is going to be a war. Brown has developed his skills and Silva is naturally talented, idk who will win but Im leaning Silva's direction because of his explosiveness.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Matt Brown has proven that he can withhold an early barrage from opponents and find a way to win in the later rounds. I got a tonne of respect for this guy turning his career completely around, dude has some serious heart.

Silva has proven to be a little arrogant and cocky in the octagon, getting KO'd by Kim is pretty awful. His gas tank isn't great either., but on paper he is an excellent fighter with heaps of potential......

I haven't seen Browns fight with Kim, but I think most people thought Brown should have edged the decision, this was a while back now though.

I'll take Brown via grittiness and pure heart.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

War Brown!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i really like both of these guys, and they both need this win badly! i feel brown is gonna take it though


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm a Silva fan more than a Brown fan, but I'd like to see Brown get a win here because he's more consistent with his wins and I think he will eventually get a title shot, where as Silva is far less consistent and I don't think he could really do anything with this win, probably lose his next fight.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

its funny that someone said Silva might get a late submission because i think the longer this fight goes, the more i favor a Brown win.

Silva has been disappointing so far. he has a ton skill, but his conditioning is sub par and he isn't the most intelligent fighter. Brown on the other hand has improved a ton and looks like a completely different fighter since coming off of the ultimate fighter. hes a tough guy and is a great finisher. he just has that in your face style and is durable enough to make it work.

if Silva fights smart and manages to get this one to the ground. he has a legit chance to win since his submissions are solid and Brown has had questionable submission defense in the past, but i think the safe bet is on Brown.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Brown comes swinging pretty wildly, he could get caught.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hellholming said:


> Brown comes swinging pretty wildly, he could get caught.


Was just thinking this. Those blitzes that Silva goes on are hard to stop but Brown has never been stopped by strikes so I could see Silva blitzing him hurting him and jumping on a sub early. The longer the fight goes though the more I lean Brown.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It will end quickly and violently.

Brown via more heart.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Silva will start strong then fade ad the fight goes on. Then Brown gets badass on his ass.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

BrianRClover said:


> You guys will never guess where my vote went


You pick Stun Gun right :wink01:

I'm still really on the fence about this fight. I think Silva is going to come out looking different here and win. But then again Brown has looked like a killer as of late. 

Either way this fight is going to be exciting as hell


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The real winner is us. This fight is so good, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

hi guys been away for the past two years but I'm back this is gonna be a close one but I'm pulling for the immortal


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Silva by knee/kick to the body.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

this fight is going to be a war


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

SUR1109 said:


> hi guys been away for the past two years but I'm back this is gonna be a close one but I'm pulling for the immortal


Welcome back! I'm thinking Brown is the favorite. Wondering if Silva will try to use his grappling tonight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rygu said:


> Silva by knee/kick to the body.


Damn I was soo close.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, what a fight! Glad we're seeing a second round.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, do these guys know they are allowed to try and avoid getting hit, that was fun but it aint going 4 more like that for sure.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

HOLY SHIT that round was crazy. Silva looks gassed already.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

silva needs a gas tank


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wonder if Brown has a ****ed rib or what is going on that every time Silva lands the body you can just see Brown crumple.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Wonder if Brown has a ****ed rib or what is going on that every time Silva lands the body you can just see Brown crumple.


Mein dropped him too pretty bad with a bodyhook, Brown's kryptonite is clearly bodyshots.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

If only Silva had more in the gas tank


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Silva needs to keep throwing to the body. Every time he lands there, Brown gets hurt. Silva looks so tired though.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Holy hell. What a fight.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Jesus christ, what a fight! Matt Brown is pure badd ass - too pure, in fact, for Mr. Silva.

That was fantastic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That was fun, Brown looked beastly,


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sad to say, but I can't support Erick Silva no more.
He said he was focusing in a 5 round fight and gasses in the very first and he is unable to capitalize on an obvious hurt Matt Brown, fighting probably with a broken rib.

Great fight for Brown. My hat is off and my jaw dropped.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice! Figured Brown would win, but Silva was able to take more punishment than I thought. He had a very strong start and nearly finished Brown, but his gas tank is always lacking and Brown is a guy that doesn't go down easily.

Good win for Brown.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

He ****in is the Immortal one! 

Matt Brown... God damn


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

What a sloberknocker. Silva ate a lot of shots & I am surprised he made it to the 3rd round. Other than those body shots hurt him, Brown looked impressive.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Brown is a warrior my god. Brown vs Lombard or winner of Ellenberger/Lawler pleasee

Silva really needs to improve his cardio or he will never break the top ten at WW.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

The amount of accumulative damage Silva took was cringe worthy, I still dont feel Brown is a serious threat to take the title but he's a fun fighter to watch and he keeps improving with every fight. 

I like the dude.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Wow! What a fight! Amazing pace! Matt Brown was ultra-impressive. Nasty striking on both ends but Matt's were really brutal, especially his elbows. Brown is such a beast. Easily one of the best fights so far this year...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Silva clearly has more fast twitch muscles which makes him a beast in explosive movements, but at the same time somewhat penalties him in cardio. He tried to finish Brown after that body shot early in the first round and expended all his energy trying to do so. Crazy fight, congrats to Matt for a good performance. Both fighters showed plenty of heart.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I really dont know why but i still cant get on the Matt Brown train. He is a complete badass but i think its cos he comes off as a bit of a hick.

That said 7 fight winning streak probab;y deserves a title shot. IMO Hendricks would eat him alive.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

That was probably the most predictable fight you can imagine, silva has no gas tank and average boxing and a bad bottom game. Matt brown was always gonna win by KO and I cashed in on that


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Silva is another one round fighter. He looks like a beast for a round, but then gasses. His body can't keep up with the pace he sets.

Lol I like how Brown kept making awkward excuses and looked confused by some of the replays. Don't worry about it man, you won! Nobody is putting you down for getting dropped. I'm more impressed with the fact that he just keeps coming no matter how hurt he is.

Good reffing by Herb Dean. He didn't stop it in the first and gave Silva every opportunity to get back into the fight as well.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, that fight definitely lived up to the hype. The way Matt Brown flows through the strikes in his combos is a thing of beauty. It's almost always the right strike at the right time to do damage and setup his opponent for the next strike, it's ******* awesome to watch. Also nice how he cuts off the cage to put constant pressure on Silva, giving him no time to think and herding him right into the path of his strikes. Man that was sweet fight!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Matt Brown and his 7 fight win streak is impressive. But the guy is still yet to fight a top 10 guy. So if he gets a title shot after beating Silva that is just foolish. He needs to fight a top 5 guy like Condit, Lawler, Lombard or hell anyone in the top 10. 

Also how amazing would a Brown Vs Diaz fight be


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Stapler said:


> Silva is another one round fighter. He looks like a beast for a round, but then gasses. His body can't keep up with the pace he sets.
> 
> Lol I like how Brown kept making awkward excuses and looked confused by some of the replays. Don't worry about it man, you won! Nobody is putting you down for getting dropped. I'm more impressed with the fact that he just keeps coming no matter how hurt he is
> 
> Good reffing by Herb Dean. He didn't stop it in the first and gave Silva every opportunity to get back into the fight as well.


IMO, he just takes too much damage and cant keep up. I dont think its cardio as much as damage taken.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> I like Matt Brown and his 7 fight win streak is impressive. But the guy is still yet to fight a top 10 guy. So if he gets a title shot after beating Silva that is just foolish. He needs to fight a top 5 guy like Condit, Lawler, Lombard or hell anyone in the top 10.
> 
> Also how amazing would a Brown Vs Diaz fight be


You only cheer for non American fighters. If Silva had managed to win, you'd be all for him getting a title shot.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I think they should give Brown the title fight. Why? Because it would be fun to watch.. and people have gotten title fights with less.

Prediction: Someone gets injured training for a title fight, Brown steps in.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> I like Matt Brown and his 7 fight win streak is impressive. But the guy is still yet to fight a top 10 guy. So if he gets a title shot after beating Silva that is just foolish. He needs to fight a top 5 guy like Condit, Lawler, Lombard or hell anyone in the top 10


Agreed consider also that he was losing his fight vs Luis Ramos (Now cut) before getting the tko and he got dropped by jordan Mein (Soon to be cut). His streak is decent but the opponents not so much.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rusty said:


> You only cheer for non American fighters. If Silva had managed to win, you'd be all for him getting a title shot.


 Oh right because Askren, Shields, Ellenberger, Penn, Jorgensen, McCall, Bader, Cain, Melendez, McMann, Fitch are all Asian.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Agreed consider also that he was losing his fight vs Luis Ramos (Now cut) before getting the tko and he got dropped by jordan Mein (Soon to be cut). His streak is decent but the opponents not so much.


His streak is more impressive than anything Bisping has ever accomplished.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If only E. Silva had the gas tank to match his talent. Matt is relentless and has great recovery. If it went the full five with the same pace I would have said it had the potential of being in my to five. But still a damn fun fight!

Brown vs Lombard would be a major clash.

Brown would probably overwhelm Ellenberger.

Brown vs Robbie would cancel each other out cuz I would like to see a rematch with Robbie vs Hendricks down the line. Tough one to call though cuz Robbie has gone the full five and can take a lot and can dish it out.

I would like to see Matt Browne vs Nick Diaz. Can Brown push the pace for all five rounds against the best conditioned athlete in all of MMA history. Ever watch Nick on the speed bag for a full 23 minutes...WTF!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Oh right because Askren, Shields, Ellenberger, Penn, Jorgensen, McCall, Bader, Cain, Melendez, McMann, Fitch are all Asian.


I never mentioned asians but thank you for proving my point


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> If only E. Silva had the gas tank to match his talent. Matt is relentless and has great recovery. If it went the full five with the same pace I would have said it had the potential of being in my to five. But still a damn fun fight!
> 
> Brown vs Lombard would be a major clash.
> 
> ...


Lombard/Brown would be one hell of a fight. I'm not sure who I'd take in that fight. I think Lombard could lang and put Brown away, but I think Browns pace would get to Lombard as the fight goes on. 

Ellenberger could wrestle him but would probably get worked hard on the feet. 

I think Lawler/Brown would be a crazy back and fourth fight. Not sure who I'd take, both are warriors. Brown seems to have the better gas tank and ground game. But Lawler has better hands.

I think Diaz would be too much for Brown, he would land a lot of body shots.

@Rusty you have no point, you clearly do not pay attention because I support a lot of America fighters. You're right, you didn't mention Asians, but my point was that all those fighters I listed are not American, cuz I only support non-Americans.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> I would like to see Matt Browne vs Nick Diaz. Can Brown push the pace for all five rounds against the best conditioned athlete in all of MMA history. Ever watch Nick on the speed bag for a full 23 minutes...WTF!


Nick would probably take that one, Brown seem susceptible to body shots and going to the body is a Diaz specialty. Both are great at putting away opponents when they have them hurt, but I think Diaz will have Brown hurt first.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm confident that anyone who wants to strike and engage against Nick Diaz will lose the fight.

Brown shot up to one of my favourite fighters. The dude's ribs were done, completely gone, and he didnt give a shit.

Erick Silva is a complete zombie for being able to take that punishment, but he REALLY needs to learn how to defend.

EPIC fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm confident that anyone who wants to strike and engage against Nick Diaz will lose the fight.
> 
> Brown shot up to one of my favourite fighters. The dude's ribs were done, completely gone, and he didnt give a shit.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly a Diaz fan, but I agree with you for the most part. Not many guys would beat Diaz in a straight up brawl.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Diaz is taylor made to beat Brown. Brown holds a good pace but Diaz can handle anyone's pace on his worst day. Brown has been dropped at least 3 times that I can remember by body strikes and Nick throws nasty hooks to the body and can throw them over and over non stop. Brown would be overwhelmed imo.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rusty said:


> His streak is more impressive than anything Bisping has ever accomplished.


what has that got to do with anything? You butthurt cos your fellow ******* isnt getting enough love?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Diaz vs Brown would be great.

I don't think Diaz body hooks would have the same effect as an Erik Silva kick to the liver.

I would still put money on Diaz, but it would be a hell of a fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Diaz vs Brown would be great.
> 
> I don't think Diaz body hooks would have the same effect as an Erik Silva kick to the liver.
> 
> I would still put money on Diaz, but it would be a hell of a fight.


One or two punches wouldn't, but 5-6 sure would. If Mein can drop Brown, Diaz would probably have a field day. If Brown did win I would throw a party though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Diaz vs Brown would be great.
> 
> I don't think Diaz body hooks would have the same effect as an Erik Silva kick to the liver.
> 
> I would still put money on Diaz, but it would be a hell of a fight.


That's true. But like someone mentioned Mein hit Brown with a body shot that hurt Brown, and Diaz would be throwing a lot body shots. At some point Brown would crumble, if it was a 5 rounder that is


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Rygu said:


> One or two punches wouldn't, but 5-6 sure would. If Mein can drop Brown, Diaz would probably have a field day. If Brown did win I would throw a party though.





Stun Gun said:


> That's true. But like someone mentioned Mein hit Brown with a body shot that hurt Brown, and Diaz would be throwing a lot body shots. At some point Brown would crumble, if it was a 5 rounder that is


Definitely possible. Brown's recovery is pretty impressive.

Either way I would want to see it just for the fight. I think it would be similar to Diaz / Daley with Brown lasting longer.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Definitely possible. Brown's recovery is pretty impressive.
> 
> Either way I would want to see it just for the fight. I think it would be similar to Diaz / Daley with Brown lasting longer.


True that. That fight would be one hell of a fight.

I think another good fight for Brown would be Lim. That one be an extremely fun fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wowww. Silva got battered. Hard to watch at times. Thought Brown may get a KO but didn't think it'd be so one sided. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...With Matt's winning streak including this serious beatdown he gave Silva, I REALLY want to see a Brown/Hendricks match-up. Brown would be seriously tested. Johny has crazy skills and the best one punch KO power in the division. I hope Joe Silva makes a Hendricks-Brown matchup happen. It would be a mind blowing fight...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, I had Brown at nearly 3-1, not sure why the bookies put so much stock into Erick.

I thought Erick would be a big thing, especially after the Fitch fight. He lost, but he looked good as you can losing to Fitch. Since then he seems to have gone backward, he just brawls and looks for a crazy KO. Dong fight was enough for me, Silva is simply not going to be top 5.

Hector needs a fight, if Brown gets cleared they could fight soon. Proper No. 1 contender fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Haha during the first round Tommy Toehold tweeted "Silva looks like a pro wrestler that just did his finisher and only got a two count." 

Also how have I seen no one talking about the chuck Liddell mascot in the crowd?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Haha during the first round Tommy Toehold tweeted "Silva looks like a pro wrestler that just did his finisher and only got a two count."
> 
> Also how have I seen no one talking about the chuck Liddell mascot in the crowd?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was no mascot. That was actually Chuck...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...With Matt's winning streak including this serious beatdown he gave Silva, I REALLY want to see a Brown/Hendricks match-up. Brown would be seriously tested. Johny has crazy skills and the best one punch KO power in the division. I hope Joe Silva makes a Hendricks-Brown matchup happen. It would be a mind blowing fight...


Initially I was thinking he could fight for the title, but I don't think he's quite ready for Hendricks yet. E. Silva was tagging him with left straights and hooks in his south paw stance on his way in. Hendricks would have a field day, especially once they clinch. But I already see Hendricks taking him down then wearing him out which will make his striking less effective. He's fought five full rounds against GSP + RL and had a hard fought battle against Condit. Hendricks is the real deal against the top echelon. Therefore a contender fight against Lombard or Nick Diaz would be the final tester. 

This fight really reminded me of the E. Silva vs Fitch fight. I saw de ja vu. Got em down then grabbed the back gassing himself out trying to finish the RNC. Great heart for both in making it the fight it was. Had huge hope for The Bronx, Barboza and E. Silva as the new young guns. Just shows that talent alone can no longer allow you to win the way it did when Vitor, BJ were winning people in the first round. Most fighters nowadays are well conditioned. Heck even Mark Hunt started training seriously and look at how well he's doing. 

R. Mac would be another great fight!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That was a ******* fantastic fight. Matt Brown is an absolute warrior. One of the best fights I have ever seen. Silva took some massive punishment, but damn he's tough, not many guys could have lasted that long under that sort of pressure. Surely Brown has to get a title shot now?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Brown needs to fight a top contender, Dana said that in the post-fight. So i'd say he is 1 big fight away


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Never been so disappointed with a fighter as I have Erick Silva Guy has awful cardio and ends up staggering around the cage like a drunk.Guess all those early finishes done his career no good. Sucks cause I was huge on him first I seen him thinking he was the next big thing. Props to Brown though guy has some heart,but I don't think he'son Hendricks' level.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

SM33 said:


> Great fight, I had Brown at nearly 3-1, not sure why the bookies put so much stock into Erick.
> 
> I thought Erick would be a big thing, especially after the Fitch fight. He lost, but he looked good as you can losing to Fitch. Since then he seems to have gone backward, he just brawls and looks for a crazy KO. Dong fight was enough for me, Silva is simply not going to be top 5.
> 
> Hector needs a fight, if Brown gets cleared they could fight soon. Proper No. 1 contender fight.


Unfortunately I have to agree with all of this. I've been following Silva for years, well before his time in the UFC, and I had incredibly high hopes for him. It seems now that in what should be the prime of his career he will more likely be the Wanderlei Silva of the WW division. He'll put on exciting fights regularly, but lose to top tier talents, even if he hurts them badly in the fight at at least one point.
I'll forever be a fan, but I can't see gold in his future at this point.

I also agree on Lombard/Brown... good match to make.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Matt Brown is an animal.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Brown really dodged the bullet when he herniated his back. Condit would have destroyed him. Crap fight from Silva. He just has power and speed standing he doesn't put any combinations together and has no defense. Oh and he gasses after a single round. Glad to see Brown beat his ass like that; at least he trains properly even if he has the same fighting strategy as a retard on pcp.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

good fight but Silva disappoints me. doubt he is ever top 10. doesn't have a good win yet. High is a decent win but meh.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He is the best guy to never win 2 straight in the UFC :laugh:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Silva just wilted under Brown's pressure. Give that man a title shot already, he's easily on the best streak of his career and he's not getting any younger.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BrianRClover said:


> It seems now that in what should be the prime of his career he will more likely be the Wanderlei Silva of the WW division.


You mean POST PRIME Wanderlei, because unfortunaly, Erick never reached the top like him and seems bounded to the wrong direction. 

Erick wasn't phased by the strikes, he had ZERO gas when they were back to their feet in the 1st already and like been said, looked like a drunk. He lost by complete exhaustion, so bad even to speak about his technique out of the 1st round became impossible task. 

His cornermen were telling him in Portuguese "can't you see he is hurt in his mid section? Hit him there. "
But his eyes looked like "what? Time to go to school already, mom?

Major props to Brown grappling defense improvement. He was in all sort of problems in the 1st and got out very well.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

slapshot said:


> IMO, he just takes too much damage and cant keep up. I dont think its cardio as much as damage taken.


Could partially be it, but I still think his cardio is below average. He looked winded even before Brown started teeing off on him.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

This is why Matt Brown is my current favorite fighter.


He may never be good enough to hold a title, I think the top 5 would beat him, but he always delivers amazing fights.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *You mean POST PRIME Wanderlei,* because unfortunaly, Erick never reached the top like him and seems bounded to the wrong direction.
> 
> Erick wasn't phased by the strikes, he had ZERO gas when they were back to their feet in the 1st already and like been said, looked like a drunk. He lost by complete exhaustion, so bad even to speak about his technique out of the 1st round became impossible task.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I meant... Today's Wanderlei


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

most people love entertaining fights(obviously) so the UFC made a smart move by keepin matt around, now hopefully he fights a top 10 guy so we can see what he is really about ..


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Thought this was a fun fight, but maybe not as great as a lot of people are making out, I mean aside from the first few minutes in Round 1 this was a one sided beat down by Matt Brown.

Need to rewatch the fight but did Silva swarm on Brown when he dropped him early with that body shot? Makes me wonder if Rousey vs McMann would have gone any different had that not been stopped by the body shot :dunno:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's something interesting for perspective on Matt Brown. At the beginning of 2012 he was 12-11 and not even ranked in the top 20. He had been subbed in four of his last five fights and was fighting a guy from tuf that basically appeared to have supposed to been his walking papers...since beating chris cope in February 2012 he has won seven straight all but one by stoppage.

It's amazing what he's put together. This isn't Vitor, a guy who spent time in the top five and then got old and then had a resurgence. This is a guy no one thought was anything more than just an unskilled journeyman in the deepest division in the ufc, who never cracked the top 20 nevermind the top ten.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Here's something interesting for perspective on Matt Brown. At the beginning of 2012 he was 12-11 and not even ranked in the top 20. He had been subbed in four of his last five fights and was fighting a guy from tuf that basically appeared to have supposed to been his walking papers...since beating chris cope in February 2012 he has won seven straight all but one by stoppage.
> 
> It's amazing what he's put together. This isn't Vitor, a guy who spent time in the top five and then got old and then had a resurgence. *This is a guy no one thought was anything more than just an unskilled journeyman* in the deepest division in the ufc, who never cracked the top 20 nevermind the top ten.


I wouldn't go that far  but i get your point, it truly is one of the biggest career turnarounds in ufc history. 

He was always tough, powerful with a slick submission game... but his stand up seems like a whole different fighter, the way he manipulates and controls people in the clinch is masterful and his bjj defense seems to have improved also, he dealt with that choke attempt nicely.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Silva was exhausted as soon as they got up in round one, it's kind of embarrassing how bad his conditioning is.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

FatFreeMilk said:


> Silva was exhausted as soon as they got up in round one, it's kind of embarrassing how bad his conditioning is.


It's incredible. I wonder if he shows this lack of conditioning in his daily training or heavy sparring sessions.
He is a fit young, mostly slender guy, not an over bulked muscular short fighter. He said in an interview he was focusing in the 5 rounds fights specific conditioning and he gasses in the first already, so I am leaning to the theory he is not emotionally stable and thus not controlling his breathing and pace properly. I saw the confidence expire from his eyes as soon Brown got away from his sub attempts and it was like he knew he wouldn't make it to the end, which he didn't.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

FatFreeMilk said:


> Silva was exhausted as soon as they got up in round one, it's kind of embarrassing how bad his conditioning is.


I was actually impressed how long he lasted.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Erick wasn't phased by the strikes, he had ZERO gas when they were back to their feet in the 1st already and like been said, looked like a drunk. He lost by complete exhaustion, so bad even to speak about his technique out of the 1st round became impossible task.
> 
> His cornermen were telling him in Portuguese "can't you see he is hurt in his mid section? Hit him there. "
> But his eyes looked like "what? Time to go to school already, mom?


As I wrote in the other thread, Silva started dominant in the UFC, but just hasn't improved since then. His gas tank and lack of intelligent pacing hast always been his problem, but in this fight it really was beyond embarassing. Silva looked good in the first exchanges until he dropped Brown. The way he looked after they got up again makes you think that he hold his breath during the ground battle or something like that. I already thought it was not the best idea to chase the submission (and thereby letting Brown recover) instead of picking the wounded opponent apart with more shots to the body, but I didn't imagine Silva would look as bad as he did. His lack of cardio and fight IQ is really disappointing.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't help but be amazed at how quick Silvas stock has fallen, and rightly so.

The guy was being pegged to be the next big thing at WW and to be honest, since Fitch gave him a beating he has looked terrible. His cardio is practically none existent and his fight IQ isn't much better.

That being said, Matt Brown looked great and got through some serious body shots in the first to come back and school Silva. So glad he's managing to string a good streak together.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Brown is fun to watch! BUt I can't give him too much cred, given his competition; I've not much opinion on his skill level until he fights someone on the top tier. I mean, Silva kicked his butt until Silva gassed early & heavily...


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Brown is fun to watch! BUt I can't give him too much cred, given his competition; I've not much opinion on his skill level until he fights someone on the top tier. I mean, Silva kicked his butt until Silva gassed early & heavily...


I definitely don't think Brown gets a title shot. He needs to beat one of the top tier guys first, and Lombard seems a very tough matchup for him. That's not to say, though, I count him out. But it's definitely a tougher matchup. But the moment Brown beats a top 5, that will seal the deal for a title shot.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sold on Matt Brown being a legitimate threat at 170. I was worried about his sub defense since that's how he's lost 9 of his fights in the past.

But he looked ruthless in everything he did in this fight. Brown is a lunatic.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Brown is definitely improved. I don't think there is any MMA fan that can rationally disprove this. I do think he should get 1 fight against a top tier fighter and if he wins, give him the shot, but I would like to see that one fight against a title contender.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder about his ability to take a good body shot too, its not the first time he has crumpled from one. Nick Diaz for example.. would be a nightmare for him, both of his weaknesses would be at threatened constantly.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Great fight, not the best, but one of the best.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Calminian said:


> I definitely don't think Brown gets a title shot. He needs to beat one of the top tier guys first, and Lombard seems a very tough matchup for him. That's not to say, though, I count him out. But it's definitely a tougher matchup. But the moment Brown beats a top 5, that will seal the deal for a title shot.


Yep. I think he's damned good, but he still has to beat a top guy - preferably one who doesn't simply gas, too. As fun a fight as that was to watch, it's easy to look impressive against someone who looks like they just took a double dose of horse tranquilizers midway thru the 1st. That said, I dig the guy, and would love to see him keep on winning. :thumbsup:


----------

